# husky fridge help



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

hooked all my stuff together to make a fridge incubator but im having serious problems with controlling heat.I used 2 heatmatts but with the fridge being and odd shape i put them on the roof of the fridge,then later tried one on the roof and one on the fridge door.Well i cant get the bottom box hot enough without cooking the top ones so im giving up on that idear and going get some heat cable.

What heat cable wattage and length would you recomend for a 50 litre fridge?

Any help with where it would be best sittuated around the fridge would be very helpful also?

Thanks in advance,Lee


----------



## exelbut (Jan 26, 2008)

hi try hooking up a small 240v fan inside it will help disperse the air around and give an even temperature throughout. maplins sell them about 6 quid


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the reply,i have 2 fans in the back which arnt helping.Im sure the real problem is the size and location off the heatmatts.So i could really do with some advice off a suitable length of heat cable that people have used in the past for a 50 l fridge.Thanks again


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I am using a Stella Husky fridge with heat cable I am using Zoo Med reptile heat cable 15 watts, 11.5 ft. How have you installed your fans? I thought about trying it with a fan but cant find a suitable position for it.
*
*


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the info much appreciated,ive superglued both of them to the back wall where it sets back the furthest.Hope this helps.

Thanks,Lee


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

harvinator said:


> thanks for the info much appreciated,ive superglued both of them to the back wall where it sets back the furthest.Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks,Lee


I may be wrong but I don't think the fans will work if they are glued directly against the wall. I think they would need to be set maybe a few inches from the wall so as the fan can suck in the air to push back out and around the incubator. This could be why the fan suggestion has not worked for you yet.

This is the problem I am having I would like to add a fan but Im unsure where best to position it and how.


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Im using an IncuKIT - Incubator Warehouse | 225 Watt Cabinet IncuKit | Incubator Thermostat Fan Heater

however last year i used heatmats and fans, i used 2 computer fans that i got off amazon for like 40p each. Had one on the roof and one on the floor on opposite sides to circulate the air.

Oh if your interested in the incukit only place to get them in the uk is eBay at the moment.

cheers,
benn


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

to be honest it makes no difference where the fans are with these heatmatts because one is on the ceiling and one on the door so they are basically touching the boxes on both shelves.Im sure the heat cable will help me out as this can be distibuted evenly through the fridge.The shape of the fans leaves a gap behind for the air to get behind and push out they are not just flush on the back wall.

Thanks,lee


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

BennReptiles said:


> Im using an IncuKIT - Incubator Warehouse | 225 Watt Cabinet IncuKit | Incubator Thermostat Fan Heater
> 
> however last year i used heatmats and fans, i used 2 computer fans that i got off amazon for like 40p each. Had one on the roof and one on the floor on opposite sides to circulate the air.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks benn,that looks great.


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

harvinator said:


> to be honest it makes no difference where the fans are with these heatmatts because one is on the ceiling and one on the door so they are basically touching the boxes on both shelves.Im sure the heat cable will help me out as this can be distibuted evenly through the fridge.The shape of the fans leaves a gap behind for the air to get behind and push out they are not just flush on the back wall.
> 
> Thanks,lee


The heat cable would be much better. Using the cable my temps rise and drop by 0.2F at most. : victory:


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

harvinator said:


> Thanks benn,that looks great.


No worries.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

ceramic heat bulb at the bottom with a fan on a pulse stat works wonders 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

what do you mean by the bottom thou?

Is that in the set back piece or have you literally put it in the bottom of the fridge?

i am asking because i will be using the whole fridge not just a top section.

Thanks,Lee


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know what the bottom of the husky looks like but at the actual bottom with a fan? 
If its a small fridge a 60 watt one would be about right

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> I don't know what the bottom of the husky looks like but at the actual bottom with a fan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Ahh sorry what u breeding? I was going to get a husky fridge but a bigger one was better for royals not enough room for mare than 1clutch I'd imagine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

royals,ive put 2 9l(i think) in the fridge one on each shelf and it takes all the room up.The fridge with a bulb would work great for one clutch but if your expecting more i wouldnt bother.The problem with them is their odd shape,the best way i can explain it is a letter L shape with the L being upside down.If i were you are and your expecting a few clutches i would go for something bigger.It does look sweet with the blue L.E.D fans thou.If your into that sort of thing,the mrs is not impressed with me illuminating the living room thou.:lol2:


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

I built mine from a normal fridge, cut a hole in the front a put double glazed glass in
150 watt ceramic at the bottom with 1 fan and 2 fans at the top 
Temp dosent budge from 89.7 when it gets to temp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

if my 2 kg female decides to have a giant clutch along with the other 2 il be doing the same as you.Going have to keep this for the time being thou.Thanks for the info


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm waiting for my 2kg bee to have eggs, she's locked with the pastel about 6 times now she's refusing to eat and refusing him to do his stuff, so just have to wait n see

May also have a fire giving a clutch so thought if I built bigger now it would save having to do it again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

